# SNAPPER NXT PROBLEM (Walk-Behind)



## willie (Jul 17, 2008)

How is ever one ? Fine I hope.
It has been a while because of my computer.
My daughter installed the updates & it is working fine now.

My daughter's father-in-law gave me a self-propelled walk-behind
lawn mower. It looks new. I have it running with new battery & carb. work. It had been setting idle for 2 years indoors. 

(Snapper NXT -React Drive System
#22875E / B&S Pro / 8.75 hp )

Problem: How do you get the mower to self-propel after cranking?
Did not get instructions with mower.



PS - NEW EMAIL - [email protected]


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You can go to the Snapper.com website and go to the support section. There with the part number off the id tag on your mower, you can download an owners manual for your specific unit. 

I believe on your unit, you just hold the two handles and start waking. The pressure on the handles should activate the drive, but I am not really familiar with the NXT series, so I am not positive on this.


----------



## willie (Jul 17, 2008)

By squeezing handle bars & pushing on back of handle bars while walking forward makes it self-propelled.

Thanks 30 Year Tech

willie


----------



## willie (Jul 17, 2008)

New problem / Same mower. The top of plastic gas tank has a small split & air/trash can enter. Motor will crank but dies right away. I put electric tape over the split. It now runs ok. Is there any way to mend the split? I have searched several places on - line for a replace tank but no luck. (Snapper NXT22875E)

Thanks, willie


----------



## willie (Jul 17, 2008)

Sorry about gas tank leak blob. 
I have repaired it with (HDPE sticks) & every thing is fine for now.
I also found tank for it.


Thanks , willie


----------



## nbpt100 (Jun 1, 2015)

For future reference you can down load or view on line a manual from here:

BRIGGS & STRATTON SNAPPER 7800580 PARTS MANUAL Pdf Download.

This may be very helpful if you need to find part numbers or have other model specific questions. Snapper is now owned by Briggs and Straton and you may have to call them to find what you need in a timely way.

I'm just curious. What you mean by HDPE Sticks. Do you mean HDPE welding rods? Did you weld the crack to repair it?

In the future you can use a 2 part epoxy for plastic that is gas and oil resistant. Permatex and others make such products. I had very good luck with them.
In any event I am glad you solved your issues.


----------



## willie (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks for your reply nbpt100.
Yes the HDPE sticks(welding rods) is correct.


Thanks, willie


----------

